# Best physique all time, Nat and Juiced?



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

Sorry if this has been covered before, I'm new to site, but I'm going for Steve Reeves and Frank Zane respectively. It's all opinion and know many of you will be critical, but I don't believe the latter day giants are aesthetically pleasing or even look healthy. But hey, all about opinion, don't want arguments....(!)


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Bod Paris, no question.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Frank Zane definitely number 1, arnies up there and also I think sadik hadzovic's physique is pretty immense.


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

banzi said:


> Bod Paris, no question.


I agree he was aesthetically nigh perfect. Though in fairness he was a good looking bloke anyway, a kind of latter day SR. He 'came out' at a very sensitive time, much to the annoyance of the old school....


----------



## noongains (Jun 3, 2011)

banzi 100% and hes natty!


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

banzi said:


> Bod Paris, no question.


I guess he has lots of fans who swim the other way.....


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

Me ME ME AND ME, ME MYSELF AND I ALWAYS BEEN!!

NOT SRS,

but any tips to improve on the arrogance,? Cheerrs


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> I guess he has lots of fans who swim the other way.....


nothing wrong with that, likley a lot on here who you wouldnt want to offend would you?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)




----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

50 Cent.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

10 posts in and no Arnold? Smh...


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

My faves are arnold and serge nubret. it was nubret that got me interested in bodybuilding.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Late Munzer here for me looks absolutely incredible.

God bless his soul.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Lol wtf makes you think frank zane was natural?


----------



## f4tb0y (Jan 11, 2014)

Easy . . .

Sergio Oliva - genetically head and shoulders beyond anyone else, every muscle belly full and round, no weak points, tiny waist.

Just look at the calves and forearms ffs :-o


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

interesting all the votes are for past bodybuilders ,old school,not modern day mass.thats my vote too


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

graham58 said:


> interesting all the votes are for past bodybuilders ,old school,not modern day mass.thats my vote too


IMHO, the classic physique is better, as now it's all about freaky mass muscle. Still impressive to see how far the human body can grow though.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

f4tb0y said:


> Easy . . .
> 
> Sergio Oliva - genetically head and shoulders beyond anyone else, every muscle belly full and round, no weak points, tiny waist.
> 
> Just look at the calves and forearms ffs :-o


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sergiliva

I've just read up on him with being impressed with that picture.

Interesting to know that he could have possibly beaten Arnie a few more times if it wasn't for last minute judge swaps.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

BTS93 said:


> IMHO, the classic physique is better, as now it's all about freaky mass muscle. Still impressive to see how far the human body can grow though.


men or monsters,


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

graham58 said:


> men or monsters,


Do you think the freaky mass will eventually die out and go back to the classic way?


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

BTS93 said:


> Do you think the freaky mass will eventually die out and go back to the classic way?


it would be nice if it did but cant see it


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Funny nobody has posted any of the physiques of the guys who follow IIFYM-

Fully shows IIFYM gets you so far, but to be the very best you have to consider more than macronutrients


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> Funny nobody has posted any of the physiques of the guys who follow IIFYM-
> 
> Fully shows IIFYM gets you so far, but to be the very best you have to consider more than macronutrients


*SIGH* People who use IIFYM properly do consider more than just macronutrients. This thread 'shows' absolutely nothing in relation to IIFYM and you know this perfectly well.

I always struggle to pick an all time best physique, but Serge Nubret was a pretty good call above.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> Funny nobody has posted any of the physiques of the guys who follow IIFYM-
> 
> Fully shows IIFYM gets you so far, but to be the very best you have to consider more than macronutrients


Sorry mate I have to disagree.

Raymond Querido & Christian Guzman both follow IIFYM.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

BTS93 said:


> Sorry mate I have to disagree.
> 
> Raymond Querido & Christian Guzman both follow IIFYM.
> 
> ...


Come on, this thread is called best physique of all time


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> Funny nobody has posted any of the physiques of the guys who follow IIFYM-
> 
> Fully shows IIFYM gets you so far, but to be the very best you have to consider more than macronutrients


I'm just showing that great physiques can be achieved with IIFYM haha. - Not trying to cause any sort of IIFYM argument haha.

The best physiques of all time are clearly going to show mostly older age body builders as it's a thread for the 'past tense' (see what I did there? :whistling: ) , the new age of IIFYM may well beat some peoples opinions of best physiques of all time. Only time will tell.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

BTS93 said:


> I'm just showing that great physiques can be achieved with IIFYM haha. - Not trying to cause any sort of IIFYM argument haha.
> The best physiques of all time are clearly going to show mostly older age body builders as it's a thread for the 'past tense' (see what I did there?  :whistling: ) , the new age of IIFYM may well beat some peoples opinions of best physiques of all time. Only time will tell.


Yeh I believe you can get a very good physique following it but I don't believe it to be the way to get to that elite Mr. Olympia level though, as none have, and it's not a new idea.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> Yeh I believe you can get a very good physique following it but I don't believe it to be the way to get to that elite Mr. Olympia level though, as none have, and it's not a new idea.


https://traineatgain.com/phil-heaths-diet-how-to-eat-like-an-ifbb-pro/

If It Fits YOUR Macros - meaning it's personal.

As shown in the above link it shows Phil Heath does have a set meal plan - meaning he does have certain macro's to hit still.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

BTS93 said:


> https://traineatgain.com/phil-heaths-diet-how-to-eat-like-an-ifbb-pro/
> 
> If It Fits YOUR Macros - meaning it's personal.
> 
> As shown in the above link it shows Phil Heath does have a set meal plan - meaning he does have certain macro's to hit still.


No pop tarts in that diet though


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

fftopic:


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> No pop tarts in that diet though


Lol'd haha.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BTS93 said:


> https://traineatgain.com/phil-heaths-diet-how-to-eat-like-an-ifbb-pro/
> 
> If It Fits YOUR Macros - meaning it's personal.
> 
> As shown in the above link it shows Phil Heath does have a set meal plan - meaning he does have certain macro's to hit still.


and if you believe he eats like that everyday you are naive.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

banzi said:


> and if you believe he eats like that everyday you are naive.


It was just an example - everybody builder will have certain macro's to hit, I don't believe he eats the exact same thing day in day out


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Wilt Chamberlain. Made Arnold look petite in Conan 2.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> Wilt Chamberlain. Made Arnold look petite in Conan 2.


Had to Google Wilt to see what you were on about and from a BB perspective, errr, no.










Wilt Chamberlain was a lot taller though!


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Lol wtf makes you think frank zane was natural?


Um, not me. Think you read it wrong mate. But imho he was best of the juicers.


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

Reeves and Zane every time for me.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Haney

Preist

Wheeler

Levrone

El Sonbaty


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

ryda said:


> Haney
> 
> Preist
> 
> ...


Lee Haney dominated for many years when the sport was at it's peak commercially. He was of course brilliant, though right on that border line of looking way too unnatural. After Lee it became ridiculous aesthetically freak show imo. I knew Bertil Fox many years ago (yeah, I know!) and he was very similar to Lee I think. But Haney I feel was that bit brighter and his incredible dedication made him the better bodybuilder.


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

Kai Green

Milos Sarcev - he is from the era when there were real men where he came from


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

ellisrimmer said:


> regardless of what he follows that Raymond has no shape whatsoever and will never look good - do not get me started on these legs and where he gets the confidence to even flex them - do not care how much weight he can squat either, no proportion end of


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

struggling to use the quote function @Lean&Mean&Clean?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

BTS93 said:


> https://traineatgain.com/phil-heaths-diet-how-to-eat-like-an-ifbb-pro/
> 
> If It Fits YOUR Macros - meaning it's personal.
> 
> As shown in the above link it shows Phil Heath does have a set meal plan - meaning he does have certain macro's to hit still.


So phils on nearly 9,500 cals with 900g protein and nearly 900g carbs with 240g fat? bullshit.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

zak007 said:


> So phils on nearly 9,500 cals with 900g protein and nearly 900g carbs with 240g fat? bullshit.


I wan't saying it was a correct article bud. I was showing an example that a bodybuilder will still have macros to hit lol.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

duranman said:


> Lee Haney dominated for many years when the sport was at it's peak commercially. He was of course brilliant, though right on that border line of looking way too unnatural. After Lee it became ridiculous aesthetically freak show imo. I knew Bertil Fox many years ago (yeah, I know!) and he was very similar to Lee I think. But Haney I feel was that bit brighter and his incredible dedication made him the better bodybuilder.


Agree haha brutal bertil was a beast! He's from the same country as my dad,

And that's why all the guys I named were from back in the day and were also pretty aesthetic apart from Nasser


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BTS93 said:


> It was just an example - everybody builder will have certain macro's to hit, I don't believe he eats the exact same thing day in day out


No and he doesnt eat almost 10,000 cals a day every day either.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

99' Ronnie


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

> Had to Google Wilt to see what you were on about and from a BB perspective, errr, no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He had sex with over 20.000 women. Find one BB nat or juiced who can match that.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Arnold, Bob Paris, Serge nubret and Kevin levrone


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Goranchero said:


> He had sex with over 20.000 women. Find one BB nat or juiced who can match that.


I think BB judging criteria are rather different to what you think they are  I also don't believe that 20,000 figure but it's irrelevant. (At a average of one woman per day it would take 54 years to sleep with 20,000...)


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

> I think BB judging criteria are rather different to what you think they are  I also don't believe that 20,000 figure but it's irrelevant. (At a average of one woman per day it would take 54 years to sleep with 20,000...)


Arnold be getting that groupie love, 4 bishes a day


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Big ape said:


> Arnold be getting that groupie love, 4 bishes a day


I know, just putting the number in some context... We're not talking about Arnold though.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

> I think BB judging criteria are rather different to what you think they are  I also don't believe that 20,000 figure but it's irrelevant. (At a average of one woman per day it would take 54 years to sleep with 20,000...)


I have a pretty good idea what BB judging criteria are, I simply do not see them as an authority on ideal physique, male or female. 

When it comes to IFBB, Coleman is king... but do you want to be like Ronnie? I think this is his first mention in this thread.

20.000 does seem a bit exaggerated, he claimed it was 8 per week. Some facts are working against him, he died of heart condition and not STDs and 20.000 different women, sounds more like a chore, even OCD. 2.000 alone would be a strain.


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> I think BB judging criteria are rather different to what you think they are  I also don't believe that 20,000 figure but it's irrelevant. (At a average of one woman per day it would take 54 years to sleep with 20,000...)


See my thread 'Do bodybuilders get me shags'!! They say Warren Beatty and Mick Jagger put this figure to shame but *uck knows how they managed it! Shagging never killed anyone (well, it has but not of heart failure unless there was a problem) and I'd like to think it's made my ticker much stronger. There's me thinking I'm a player at around 300 women at 54 years old and I'm suddenly made to feel inadequate.....


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

He's not called the king for no reason


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

> He's not called the king for no reason
> 
> View attachment 113811


i preferred haney


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

BTS93 said:


> Sorry mate I have to disagree.
> 
> Raymond Querido & Christian Guzman both follow IIFYM.
> 
> ...


lol youve got to be trolling here surely? Best Physique of all time? Theres guys in here in far better shape than they photos!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Any of those

No pregnant bodybuilders back then

And Who the f**k it's left natty....


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Any of those
> 
> No pregnant bodybuilders back then
> 
> And Who the f**k it's left natty....


They could NEARLY be Chippendales.... (!)


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

p.cullen said:


> lol youve got to be trolling here surely? Best Physique of all time? Theres guys in here in far better shape than they photos!


I never said they had the best physique of all time?

I was showing IIFYM can help achieve a good physique if you read back


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

BTS93 said:


> I never said they had the best physique of all time?
> 
> I was showing IIFYM can help achieve a good physique if you read back


On 8/16/2015, 9:10:54, ellisrimmer said:



ellisrimmer said:


> Funny nobody has posted any of the physiques of the guys who follow IIFYM-
> 
> Fully shows IIFYM gets you so far, but to be the very best you have to consider more than macronutrients


Sorry mate I have to disagree.

Raymond Querido & Christian Guzman both follow IIFYM.

*ellisrimmer said ''IIFYM gets you so far but to be the very best you need to consider more than that....and you disagreed sayin that Raymond Querido and Guzman follow IIFYM therefor you are saying that they are the very best....we arent talking about a good physique here we are talking about the very best!! * :lol:


----------



## UKNaturalMuscle (Mar 7, 2008)

Personal opinion would have to be two people (who are very difficult to separate). Number One: Eugene Sandow and Number Two: Steve Reeves


----------



## bigslug (Aug 23, 2012)

*Leidelmeyer physique was insane *


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Mike Mentzer


----------



## ZUKOSAURUS (Nov 23, 2014)

> Yeh I believe you can get a very good physique following it but I don't believe it to be the way to get to that elite Mr. Olympia level though, as none have, and it's not a new idea.


Arnold has talked before of eating Ice cream during his contest prep.


----------

